# P45, hard copy lost



## CGorman (17 Jan 2008)

Hi all,

A good friend of mine finished a job last summer. The emplyer was a british based firm. Upon leaving her P45 was dispatched to her... however it never arrived. The employer claimed it was sent... so it appears the postal system lost it. Having tried to get the firm to furnish a duplicate copy, they have informed her several times that they can't do so. They have however sent her a .pdf soft copy of the original. 

Will this suffice when she comes to getting a new job? Is there anything more that can be done?

Thanks,
Ciaran


----------



## Nige (17 Jan 2008)

A P45 from a previous year has no impact on a job started this year.

Once your friend starts a new job, they should be contact their tax office immediately with their own and their new employer's tax numbers and get a 2008 tax credit cert issued. If they are paid before this issues emergency tax will apply.


----------



## CGorman (17 Jan 2008)

Thanks a million, will pass that on to her.


----------



## Flax (18 Jan 2008)

And just for the record, a soft copy is fine. 

The tax office just wants the figures - they don't care what kind of paper it's printed on.


----------



## CGorman (18 Jan 2008)

Thanks Flax


----------



## garythegreat (21 Jan 2008)

im starting a new job and my employer has asked to send my P45 down to the company offcies. Do i not have to do this? Just contact the revenue and give them my PPs and compny tax number?


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jan 2008)

I think you need to give your new employer your _P45 _so that they can sort out your tax. If you want your previous earnings details removed then _Revenue _can do this for you. Should be explained on one part of the form. Why are you reluctant to give it to them?


----------



## garythegreat (21 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> I think you need to give your new employer your _P45 _so that they can sort out your tax. If you want your previous earnings details removed then _Revenue _can do this for you. Should be explained on one part of the form. Why are you reluctant to give it to them?




Cos i dont know where it is and dont want to rip my room apart looking for it!


----------



## Flax (23 Jan 2008)

You can sort out the tax yourself by ringing the tax office. Of course, it's possible the payroll person will never have heard of this so s/he might kick up a stink...


----------



## Nige (24 Jan 2008)

When did you finish up at your old job?


----------

